# Casseine protein question



## Doug C (May 15, 2007)

I may have misspelled casseine, but I'm talking about the protein replacement that's suggested to use before bedtime.. 

1) Why not just use "skim" milk before sleep? maybe casseine powder is just much more grams of protein per serving.. or are you mixing skim milk with your casseine powder instead of water? 

2) Would you use casseine powder if you're trying to cut? 

3) Suggestions for who (where) to get it from?

Doug C


----------



## Phred (May 15, 2007)

It is a slower digesting protien than most other protien sources.  Mix with NF milk if you like.  Prolly better than water (for the taste).  As far as being on a cut, it should not make any difference as long as it fits into your macros for your diet.  Most of the Whey hockers have calcium caseninate to sell.  Try here Calcium Caseinate


----------



## KentDog (May 16, 2007)

Doug C said:


> 1) Why not just use "skim" milk before sleep? maybe casseine powder is just much more grams of protein per serving.. or are you mixing skim milk with your casseine powder instead of water?
> *Skim milk has other things in it than just casein protein (for example, sugars). You'd also need to drink three or four cups to get the same amount of protein (which I don't believe is all slow digesting casein protein) as one typical scoop of the supplement form, but you'd consume 33-44g of sugars in the process.*
> 
> 2) Would you use casseine powder if you're trying to cut?
> ...


----------

